# Most Athletic Player Ever?



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe Bryant.

He's probably the fastest 6'6 guy ever and he has deceptive strength. He might not be as wide as LeBrick James, but he's definitely just as strong if not stronger.

Kobe also has one of the highest verticals ever. (48 inches I think?) Kobe also has insane body control and hangtime. Almost like he's flying.

He's also able to change directions better and faster than any player ever. His explosion off one AND two feet are unprecendented. His first step is lightning quick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Stronger than Lebron? You're an idiot.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Micheal Jordan... that should be the end of the discussion


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron. Has anyone been built that powerfully, yet been so quick and agile with such explosion?
Also Dwight Howard is pretty ridiculous.

And if you go pound for pound, Spud Webb, Earl Boykins, and Allen Iverson all have a lot to say.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Stronger than Lebron? You're an idiot.


LeBron "looks" stronger. Doesn't mean he is. The reason he has to bully his way into the paint is because he doesn't have a jumpshot. Kobe could bully into the paint too, but that wouldn't give Gasol/Bynum room to operate. During the 3-peat Kobe could've easily averaged 35+ every year on just dunks and layups. But Shaq would've pouted and refused to play defense because Kobe was getting all the stats. But Kobe's a true winner so he let that big baby get his way for a little while.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> Micheal Jordan... that should be the end of the discussion


He wasn't even the most athletic player on his team. You're hillarious.


----------



## tmacyaokobe1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Le-Bronze, Shawn Kemp, Dwight Howard and Possibly Shaq.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Jamario Moon

pretty much.

if your talking actual athleticism.. 

Stromile Swift aswell.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

theflyballa said:


> LeBron "looks" stronger. Doesn't mean he is. The reason he has to bully his way into the paint is because he doesn't have a jumpshot. Kobe could bully into the paint too, but that wouldn't give Gasol/Bynum room to operate. During the 3-peat Kobe could've easily averaged 35+ every year on just dunks and layups. But Shaq would've pouted and refused to play defense because Kobe was getting all the stats. But Kobe's a true winner so he let that big baby get his way for a little while.


I saw a lot of could'ofs in that post.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Would've been Len Bias. But since he didn''t live to prove it, I'll say LeBron even though he doesn't use it enough. (his dunks suck)


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Would've been Len Bias. But since he didn''t live to prove it, I'll say LeBron even though he doesn't use it enough. (his dunks suck)


Len Bias died way before you were born, what are you basing this off of, I mean i have only seen highlights of him since i was 4 when he died, but thats just not enough to place him in the conversation, he only did it against college players


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

roux2dope said:


> Len Bias died way before you were born, what are you basing this off of, I mean i have only seen highlights of him since i was 4 when he died, but thats just not enough to place him in the conversation, he only did it against college players


I've watched a lot of footage and numerous times commentators would say that he was wayy more athletic than MJ. I've going with what i've seen and heard, true, but I think Len would have been the most athletic player ever.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> I've watched a lot of footage and numerous times commentators would say that he was wayy more athletic than MJ. I've going with what i've seen and heard, true, but I think Len would have been the most athletic player ever.


I'm just giving you a hard time, Bias was athletic, but more athletic than the greatest basketball player ever? Maybe in 1986 when Jordan was 23, who knows what would have happened, but its hard for me to imagine he would have been the athlete MJ was.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

roux2dope said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time, Bias was athletic, but more athletic than the greatest basketball player ever? Maybe in 1986 when Jordan was 23, who knows what would have happened, but its hard for me to imagine he would have been the athlete MJ was.


 He had more if not the same amount of athleticism as MJ, but heres what sets him apart, he was 2 inches taller and stronger too so thats what made him even more special.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Allen Iverson is the best "athlete" I've ever seen on the basketball court in terms of combining speed, quickness, agility, leaping, and endurance. He's certainly not my most favorite player or even close to it but the things he does at his size are incredible.

In terms of combining brute strenght with also speed, I'd say Lebron

In terms of big men, David Robinson was ridiculous. Never seen a 7 footer could run like he did


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Lebron James definitely

are you kidding me, this guy is a small foward, almost like an shooting guard, and he can play center?? and his jumping ability is off the charts


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> Kobe Bryant.
> 
> He's probably the fastest 6'6 guy ever and he has deceptive strength. He might not be as wide as LeBrick James, but he's definitely just as strong if not stronger.
> 
> ...


This is some Bill Brasky stuff right here. Kobe has at best a 36 inch vertical. 

Anyways, they best athletic players I have seen are Jordan, Scottie Pippen, Richard Dumas, Dennis Rodman, and David Robinson.


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

LeBron James. That body combined with his speed makes him the most athletic player in the league right now


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dr.J AkA julius erving or maybe len bias?*


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't really think there's a best anything ever, so taking that into consideration I'll pick a player from each position. Baron Davis, Vince Carter, LeBron James, Amare Stoudemire, and Dwight Howard.

Shaq can also be argued for at center, and Greg Oden I believe will also be able to raise a few arguements for himself throughout his career.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Easily Wilt ask Paulo, we speak the truth.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

David Thompson needs to be in there somewhere. Sure, he coked it all away, but jesus could that man explode.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Nightmute said:


> I don't really think there's a best anything ever, so taking that into consideration I'll pick a player from each position. Baron Davis, Vince Carter, LeBron James, Amare Stoudemire, and Dwight Howard.
> 
> Shaq can also be argued for at center, and Greg Oden I believe will also be able to raise a few arguements for himself throughout his career.


I think Tyrus Thomas is more athletic than Stoudemire, and Davis is not as athletic as a prime Francis.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

connie hawkins


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

LeBron


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pioneer10 said:


> Allen Iverson is the best "athlete" I've ever seen on the basketball court in terms of combining speed, quickness, agility, leaping, and endurance.


allen iverson was excellent at football most nfl scouts said if iverson went to play he would have chosen virginia and probably be the #1 pick in the 1998 nfl draft.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

LeBron.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

LeBron or Tractor Traylor!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

For overall basketball athleticism (size and strength included) it has to be Lebron. MJ and Kobe are not too far behind.

For big men I go with Dwight.

Little guys it's AI and Nate the Great.


----------



## GrangeRusHibberTJFord (Sep 1, 2008)

When it comes to explosion, agility and leaping ability, Vince Carter is the most athletic man I've ever seen on a basketball court. He also has a pretty strong build and good quickness. Definitely more athletic than Jordan, Kobe and LeBron.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dominique Wilkins anyone??? dude was as stong as LeBron yet had Jordan-esque atleticism, also, props to Dr. J, Clyde and Vince Carter


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

mention for Wade. looks like he has it back too.

Monta was going to be up there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

All-round, Lebron James. Dude's build and athleticism for basketball is ridiculous, maybe perfect.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Agreed Bron and Kobe are definitely two of the best. But if we are talking about body control then Dwayne Wade has to get some probs too.

What about the guys from Slam Nation?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Vince Carter in his early Toronto years, LeBron James are the 2 I think are the best. Allen Iverson is also a GREAT athlete.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wilt Chamberlain.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

If you're talking pound for pound Nate Robinson anyone?!
But overall I have to admit Lebron James is an absolute tank. Although I prefer Kobe over him, I have to admit that Lebron is faster, stronger, bigger and has a higher vert leap.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Michael Jordan


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Lebron


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince Carter is the mosth athletic player I have ever seen


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

That's true. I would have to say Vince is right there with Michael. Vince has that amazing leaping ability, however, doesn't have the stamina, body control in the air, etc that Michael had


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm going with Iverson here. At his prime, he was just the fastest player ever, and he could jump through the roof. Also, underrated in the strength department.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

David Thompson is the best athlete I've ever seen...I wonder if someone could find the video of him hitting his head on the backboard.He hurt himself pretty badly and people were astonished that he managed to come back into the game.In this one you can see him block Bill Walton and then duck so that he doesn't hit his head on the backboard.You'll notice that he was standing flatfooted when he jumped and that he's only 6'4"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For the people picking old school players, you guys are not really factoring in the role modern weight training has played in basketball today. The best athletes of old are just shadows of the best ones today. Look at the difference between 100m times between now and 20 years ago. Look at all of the world records that were trashed at the olympics. People are in general just plain more athletic than older players.

A guy like Darius Miles would have been a premier athlete in the 80s. Now he's nothing special. Is David Thompson really that more athletic than Ricky Davis was in his prime? And these aren't even the top freaks in the league.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Diable said:


> David Thompson is the best athlete I've ever seen...I wonder if someone could find the video of him hitting his head on the backboard.He hurt himself pretty badly and people were astonished that he managed to come back into the game.In this one you can see him block Bill Walton and then duck so that he doesn't hit his head on the backboard.You'll notice that he was standing flatfooted when he jumped and that he's only 6'4"


Iguodala has to duck the backboard too.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Is David Thompson really that more athletic than Ricky Davis was in his prime?


Yes. I actually shudder to think of what a freak like Thompson would have been able to do had he been born a quarter century later and had the benefit of modern training and performance enhancers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For people who are too young to have seen it when it happened:

Allen Iverson at Georgetown. Probably the most athletic player I've seen in my life. Remember his size. And look at the ridiculous dunks he's throwing down in traffic at G'Town. This was in addition to his speed, stamina ect.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x4lFZVC5Utg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x4lFZVC5Utg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

He's used to dunk on EVERYBODY.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Judging from the players I have seen, it is without a doubt Shaquille O'Neal in his prime. Lebron would be 1b though.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, that Iverson video posted by futuristxen is impressive. This topic has no answer, I think. Too many amazing athletes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YccKZhc9I5k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YccKZhc9I5k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Young Shaq


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, a young Shaq (not neccesarily a prime Shaq, but his LSU years and very early Orlando days) definitely has to be considered. He was a freak.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rick Smits. Then Dunkin' Dutchman.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Young Shaq, Young Jordan, Slim Shawn Kemp, Lebron, Young Vince & Amare


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Somebody in here said that there really isn't a clear cut #1, and I agree...

As far as positions go i'd say...

PG's - Spud Webb, Allen Iverson, Steve Francis, Kevin Johnson, Robert Pack

SG's - Anfernee Hardaway, Michael Jordan, Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady, Jason Richardson, David Thompson

SF's - LeBron James, Latrell Sprewell, Len Bias, Scottie Pippen, Grant Hill, Julius Erving, Vince Carter, Dominique Wilkins

PF's - Amare Stoudemire, Shawn Kemp, Jerome Kersey, Connie Hawkins, Larry Nance

C's - Bill Russell, Wilt Chamberlin, Shaquille O'Neal, Dwight Howard, David Robinson, A Young Patrick Ewing*


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Way too many athletes and way too many categories to choose from. What exactly qualifies as athletic? What specific ability?

Vertical leap: VC, Spud Webb, young Shawn Kemp, David Thompson.

Hangtime: MJ, Clyde Drexler

Body control: VC, Kobe

Speed (40 yard dash): Allen Iverson, Nate Robinson, pre-injury TJ Ford

Agility: Allen Iverson, Dwayne Wade

Pound for Pound Strength: Earl Boykins (benched over 2X his body weight), Nate Robinson, Allen Iverson

Stamina: Allen Iverson, MJ, too many in this one...

Great athletes 6'11" and above: Shaq, Dwight, David Robinson

Like I said, way too many. Overall freaks of Nature:

Shaq, Lebron, Dwight, Allen Iverson, Vince Carter, Shawn Kemp.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dwight Howard. Just look at the guy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shawn Bradley was a blocking machine.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Undefeated82 said:


> Easily Wilt ask Paulo, we speak the truth.


Yeah. I won't bother reading the rest of the posts in this thread.
If your answer is anything but Wilton Chamberlain, you don't know basketball.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Silk D said:


> Way too many athletes and way too many categories to choose from. What exactly qualifies as athletic? What specific ability?
> 
> Vertical leap: VC, Spud Webb, young Shawn Kemp, David Thompson.
> 
> ...


Richard Dumas had the highest vertical leap at 49 inches
Bogues was probably the quickest guy ever.
Where's the love for Rodman? At 6'7 he averaged 18rpg and 40mpg!! That has to count for pound for pound strength and stamina! On top of that he'd guard the roughest and toughest dude on the court! Yes he's a freak, but he was damn good!


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah. I won't bother reading the rest of the posts in this thread.
> If your answer is anything but Wilton Chamberlain, you don't know basketball.


No way Wilt was more athletic than Kobe. Not even close. Wilt would be Olowakandi today. Wilt's not even a Top 10 all-time athlete.

I could dominate people a foot shorter than me too, which was the kind of D he faced every night. It's like me playing against 8th graders. I'd drop 100 too.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> No way Wilt was more athletic than Kobe. Not even close. Wilt would be Olowakandi today. Wilt's not even a Top 10 all-time athlete.


hahahhahahahahahahahahhahhhhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XVdZnbJz35A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XVdZnbJz35A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

theflyballa said:


> No way Wilt was more athletic than Kobe. Not even close. Wilt would be Olowakandi today. Wilt's not even a Top 10 all-time athlete.
> 
> I could dominate people a foot shorter than me too, which was the kind of D he faced every night. It's like me playing against 8th graders. I'd drop 100 too.


Your post material is suspect.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Diable said:


> David Thompson is the best athlete I've ever seen...I wonder if someone could find the video of him hitting his head on the backboard.He hurt himself pretty badly and people were astonished that he managed to come back into the game.In this one you can see him block Bill Walton and then duck so that he doesn't hit his head on the backboard.You'll notice that he was standing flatfooted when he jumped and that he's only 6'4"


That's a freakin crazy block. At first you don't realize how good it was and then you notice he's just jumping straight up and blocking Bill Walton. All the big blocks you see from little guy are when they have a running start not when they're standing still


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> No way Wilt was more athletic than Kobe. Not even close. Wilt would be Olowakandi today. Wilt's not even a Top 10 all-time athlete.
> 
> I could dominate people a foot shorter than me too, which was the kind of D he faced every night. It's like me playing against 8th graders. I'd drop 100 too.


Are you drunk? There's no point into even getting into a Wilt discussion with you, since you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. That's the common misconception they say about Wilt, they even say it about Jordan and SG's in his era. You sir need to do some basketball research before you open your mouth around here.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Allen Iverson is probably the best "pure athlete" to play in the NBA. His speed, strength, endurance, and jumping ability is unmatched by anyone at his size. He is really a physical specimen.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Undefeated82 said:


> Are you drunk? There's no point into even getting into a Wilt discussion with you, since you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. That's the common misconception they say about Wilt, they even say it about Jordan and SG's in his era. You sir need to do some basketball research before you open your mouth around here.


What about Jordan? That he was overrated and he was guarded by slow undersized white guys 95% of the time? JR Smith > Jordan. Nuff said. Kobe with 9 good fingers would still make Jordan look like an 8th Grade bench warmer.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

theflyballa said:


> What about Jordan? That he was overrated and he was guarded by slow undersized white guys 95% of the time? JR Smith > Jordan. Nuff said. Kobe with 9 good fingers would still make Jordan look like an 8th Grade bench warmer.


:azdaja:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> What about Jordan? That he was overrated and he was guarded by slow undersized white guys 95% of the time? JR Smith > Jordan. Nuff said. Kobe with 9 good fingers would still make Jordan look like an 8th Grade bench warmer.


There's your founder of the Church of Kobe lol, you are drunk, I knew it.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

theflyballa said:


> What about Jordan? That he was overrated and he was guarded by slow undersized white guys 95% of the time? JR Smith > Jordan. Nuff said. Kobe with 9 good fingers would still make Jordan look like an 8th Grade bench warmer.


I'm calling BS on you being 24 years old...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm calling BS that he's a flyballa


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I'm calling BS on you being 24 years old...


Why? Because I don't buy into the media hype of Jordan?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Athleticism is a combination of 
-speed
-quickness (reaction time), 
-coordination,
-body control, 
-endurance, and
-strength. 

I'd say Vince Carter, a guy who can (could) dunk over a guy 8 inches taller than him and effortlessly pull off 360 layups through traffic. LeBron is stronger and may have better endurance, but can he even do a proper 360? Strength notwithstanding, it's got to be Iverson, who meets pretty much every other criterion at the highest level.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Iverson, Lebron, Carter, Moon, Kemp, Rodman, Howard

too hard to pick one


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dwight's game is based 100% around his athleticism. 

Right now its Dwight. I mean seriously a guy who is 6'11 and jumps like that just wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nate Robinson probably could be in this conversation. He's incredibly strong, really fast, and can jump through the roof.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And this tops David Thompson blocking Walton, since Nate is shorter and Yao is taller. And it's also without a run.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kt5pOPn_0Ik&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kt5pOPn_0Ik&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah. I won't bother reading the rest of the posts in this thread.
> If your answer is anything but Wilton Chamberlain, you don't know basketball.


I'm glad I passed your test!


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

He's not the best player on the list by ANY stretch (hell, he's probably the worst considered) and he gets hated on incredibly for some reason (maybe because he's a Knick or one of Isiah's people, IDK) but Nate Robinson is probably the best overall athlete in the league right now, assuming Monta Ellis' injury is very serious. Nobody on the league really combines quickness and speed, strength and stamina, vertical ability, coordination, and lateral movement like he does. Of course, to be fair, there's probably thirty other players that can be considered number one and there's really no legitimate argument AGAINST anyone.

All-time, there's so many to choose from it's almost impossible to pick one. There's probably been fifty guys that could have some legitimate claim to the greatest athlete ever. I'd say Iverson, though. Iverson is one of the only players I would bet money on that could play and excel at any sport with minimal training. I really can't imagine Iverson being bad at any sport - tennis, boxing, swimming, whatever.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

As much as Paulo Catarino makes me not want to say this, it has to be Wilt Chamberlain.

Standing Reach: 9'6" (that's as a Freshman in college... an inch above Shaq)

100 yard dash: 10.9 seconds... that's fast. 

He high jumped 6'6" in friggin' _high school_

Add incredible strength, a legit 7'1" frame... there's a reason Wilt did what he did to the record books.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

GrangeRusHibberTJFord said:


> When it comes to explosion, agility and leaping ability, Vince Carter is the most athletic man I've ever seen on a basketball court. He also has a pretty strong build and good quickness. Definitely more athletic than Jordan, Kobe and LeBron.


I agree


He just never fulfilled his potential, which is a shame


----------



## slickyseenis (Aug 27, 2008)

either allen iverson or lebron james, or both

both are bo jackson types in that they could excel in different professional sports, with iverson having an edge in versatility

there are many other candidates, but these two trump them in their respective classes


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> For people who are too young to have seen it when it happened:
> 
> Allen Iverson at Georgetown. Probably the most athletic player I've seen in my life. Remember his size. And look at the ridiculous dunks he's throwing down in traffic at G'Town. This was in addition to his speed, stamina ect.
> 
> ...


*Iverson stopped dunking like that after his rookie season...

Besides the dunk on Camby, he through down a nasty two handed dunk off the baseline against the Magic in 97 that was sick, if anybody can find it on youtube that would be great.*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

hroz said:


> Dwight's game is based 100% around his athleticism.
> 
> Right now its Dwight. I mean seriously a guy who is 6'11 and jumps like that just wow.


*Dwight Howard is barely 6'9 1/2....If you look at the team USA Photo from last year (07), Amare stands taller than Howard.

He just has long arms.*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dell Curry


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Dwight Howard is barely 6'9 1/2....If you look at the team USA Photo from last year (07), Amare stands taller than Howard.
> 
> He just has long arms.*


Funny, he's listed taller than Amare......


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Dornado said:


> *As much as Paulo Catarino makes me not want to say this*, it has to be Wilt Chamberlain.
> 
> Standing Reach: 9'6" (that's as a Freshman in college... an inch above Shaq)
> 
> ...


WTF?????? :azdaja:


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Jordan, Carter, LeBron, Wilt, and Iverson come to mind.

And although I don't think he's the most athletic I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone mention Hakeem. Also I think McGrady is on par with Kobe but I haven't seen him listed either.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, Hakeem was a freak.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm willing to bet the most athletic guy wasn't a super star but a bust.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Len Bias would have been the most athletic...

My vote goes to Jordan or Wilt.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YccKZhc9I5k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YccKZhc9I5k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Young Shaq




Awww mannnnn , I miss young Shaq. Bring him back! I dont think there will be another like him, ever.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't see how anyone can list a single player when there are clearly so many different aspects of athleticism. Quickness, speed, agility, time it takes to jump, jumping ability off one leg, two leg, and so on.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

bballlife said:


> I don't see how anyone can list a single player when there are clearly so many different aspects of athleticism. Quickness, speed, agility, time it takes to jump, jumping ability off one leg, two leg, and so on.


Kobe.

There I did it again.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Funny, he's listed taller than Amare......


He's clearly taller than Amare when you see the two matched up together. Dwight is closer to 6'11 nowadays than he is 6'9.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Dwight Howard is barely 6'9 1/2....If you look at the team USA Photo from last year (07), Amare stands taller than Howard.
> 
> He just has long arms.*


Player heights are generally given in their sneakers, though sometimes they're complete fantasy (like the 6'4" Delonte West, who's shorter than the 6'3" Deron Williams). Amare is 6'10" in shoes, D-Ho over 6'-10" in the same measurement (Amare measured 6'8.5" in barefeet at the pre-draft camp in 2002).


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

gi0rdun said:


> I'm willing to bet the most athletic guy wasn't a super star but a bust.


----------



## GrangeRusHibberTJFord (Sep 1, 2008)

Kunlun said:


> Allen Iverson is probably the best "pure athlete" to play in the NBA. His speed, strength, endurance, and jumping ability is unmatched by anyone at his size. He is really a physical specimen.


T.J. Ford is up there with Iverson.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzCYvZpvqKc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzCYvZpvqKc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

GrangeRusHibberTJFord said:


> T.J. Ford is up there with Iverson.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzCYvZpvqKc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzCYvZpvqKc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Im sorry............ did you just say ......TJ Ford??? lmao


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

speed is what Iverson and Ford have in common, nothing else. endurance, vertical, strength-->all Iverson...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

There are too many different things to consider under the umbrella "athleticism." But some of the common answers would be my choices if I had to choose one guy: Lebron or Shawn Kemp, probably. Gerald Wallace has a lot going for him in that regard. Iverson. Shaq. Wilt. David Thompson. However, it's funny that people are only choosing really good players or superstars. There are terrible players who are as good of athletes as the best players: they're just not as good in terms of skills. I'm thinking of guys like Kenny Williams out of Elizabeth City St. JuCo (Pacers 2nd rounder in 1990 and a bit player to role player in his 4-year career), or Michael Wilson out of Memphis, who never even made the NBA.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> Kobe.
> 
> There I did it again.


Kobe is not the most athletic guy ever, he is up there with the best though. Unless you meant to say Wilt then I will say you are right, lol.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

what about david noel or james white?


----------



## maphew.evans (Sep 16, 2008)

As much as I hate to admit it Lebron wins hands down in regard to all-round athleticism. You can just tell this kid trained correctly from a young age. Think Kobe is a better player though, relies more on his skills to carry his game than his athleticism.

While we're on the topic of most athletic player ever, if you want to become a better athlete, go to http://www.sportgorilla.com/plyometrics.html for free basketball tailored vertical jump program!


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

think about it guys - if wilt and/or shaq, both 7+, 300+ were the most athletic, how would they not be unquestionably the greatest players by far of all time? how could a 6'6 guard who relied alot on athleticism compete with 7 footers who were more athletic?!?! c'mon. any aspect of "athleticism", wilt and shaq falls short of jordan. quickness, speed, jumping, coordination. they were bigger and stronger. 

jordan was the perfect athletic specimen in his early years. lebron is close probably in raw foot speed, maybe faster. and leaping is at least close.

iverson was there with jordan in terms of athletic ability - quickness, speed, leaping, body control. just a much smaller package. when he was coming out of georgetown jordan was the guy he reminded me most of. 

those are the guys to me who fit the description the best. thompson was more of a pure leaper. 

i guess arguments can be made for spud and nate as well. to have any success in the league at their heights is pretty telling.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

shout out to jamario moon, iguodala, josh smith, and gerald green.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

from the old guys i'd say reignman was pretty athletic. starks would jump as high as majesties, and kevin johnson was quicker almost quicker than mj. human highlight and spud webb also didn't look anything like a human.

it's hard to choose just one.


----------

